# Eb and the Hendrix DVD



## synop7 (Feb 2, 2006)

Any of youy guys know why Jimi and SRV tuned half a step down (Eb)?

I'm asking thisthis because I got the insturctional "Guitard World" DVD "Axis:bold as love". On the first part of it they make you tune down.

Any clue?

By the way this a very good instructional DVD

Thanks for your time


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Fit the vocal range? Maybe they just liked the sound of it? Made bending easier? Hah, I don't know to be honest with you... most (if not all) early Van Halen was all a half step down too.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

violation said:


> Fit the vocal range? Maybe they just liked the sound of it? Made bending easier? Hah, I don't know to be honest with you... most (if not all) early Van Halen was all a half step down too.


yup, all of the above. SRV used huge strings for fatter tone, the half-step down tuning helps retain some bendability.


----------



## god9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Slash did it in Guns N Roses too, mostly for Axl's vox I heard


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*eb*

you should try to tune down to c# this tuning has a sound all its own.evilGuitar:


----------

